# bricklayer here in need of help



## andygt4 (Jul 6, 2008)

hello every 1, is it possible i can ask 4 some advise, i am a bricklayer looking to move abroad ie canada. so does any 1 no were i can find work using my trade. what places a having a property boom or even have plenty of jobs. or just a nice place to live for me and my family and our new life thanks any help will be amazing cheers


----------



## simday (Jul 13, 2008)

andygt4 said:


> hello every 1, is it possible i can ask 4 some advise, i am a bricklayer looking to move abroad ie canada. so does any 1 no were i can find work using my trade. what places a having a property boom or even have plenty of jobs. or just a nice place to live for me and my family and our new life thanks any help will be amazing cheers


HI
i`m a brickie living near vancouver, i`m from dagenham and i`ve been here with my 4 kids for 9 months. the bloke who got me out here was great. what he said, he did.
this place is unbelievable
sim


----------



## timber (Sep 20, 2008)

simday said:


> HI
> i`m a brickie living near vancouver, i`m from dagenham and i`ve been here with my 4 kids for 9 months. the bloke who got me out here was great. what he said, he did.
> this place is unbelievable
> sim


Hi, have you any details of the bloke who got you into canada,or any links for brickie jobs near you.


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

hi look at calgary we did and are going i am a chef there is lots of work and good money too
regards 
ray


----------



## timber (Sep 20, 2008)

*calgary*



EDWARDTHE CHEF said:


> hi look at calgary we did and are going i am a chef there is lots of work and good money too
> regards
> ray


Hi Ray

What area around calgary would you recomend to look for accomadation.My partner will be looking for office work, so that may be in the centre,dont want to spend hours comuting like you do in the UK,I will be working in the building trade.Is there a problem with a reccesion out in calgary?

Regards Sam


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for your reply, Where do you live in England? We live in Kent.

I would strongly recommend you look at the northside of Calgary as the south is a bit rough! We are thinking of renting to make sure we get the correct area as there are lots of new builds with good rates of rent or to buy. The best area we heard is Bearspaw it is about 30 minutes by car in the city but it is quite expensive. We are visiting again in late December to exprience the weather as unsure of the snow!!

When we went last July 07 - 30 degrees and the prices were rocketeting - but now I have heard they are coming off the boil nothing to serious as Canada didn't really get touched with the great credit crunch!! So it is a good time to buy or rent.

Where have you been in Canada? Why are you moving? So many questions, but need to speak to someone as unsure what it's going to be like etc...

My wife works in an office in Docklands so she also will be looking for work in Calgary city, it is very much like Docklands in the city of London as this was designed by a Candaian arcitect.

you should do really well being a brickie as there are cranes everywhere.

Good luck and please keep in touch.

Ray


----------



## mrrossi739 (Nov 7, 2008)

hi as you have brickies in uk they are supplied by tele handler forklift is this the same in calgary do they use them and if they do is there work out there for them, i am also a 360 driver and a few things more is there work out there on oil pipe lines as there is ****** all here


----------

